# Need some help in configuring freebsd machine as a dhcpv6 server



## swavijay (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi experts,

I need some help in configuring the freebsd FreeBSD machine as a dhcpv6 server. I did install isc-dhcp on my freebsd FreeBSD machine and configured for stateful configuration.

My dhcpd6 configuration file is as follows:


```
cat /usr/local/etc/dhcpd6.conf

default-lease-time 2592000;
preferred-lifetime 604800;
option dhcp-renewal-time 3600;
option dhcp-rebinding-time 7200;

# Enable RFC 5007 support (same than for DHCPv4)
allow leasequery;

# Global definitions for name server address(es) and domain search list
#
#
option dhcp6.name-servers 2001:420::a5a:be5b,2001:420::a5a:be5c;

option dhcp6.info-refresh-time 21600;


# Local server subnet
subnet6 2001:420::a5a:be00/120 {
        range6 2001:420::a5a:bee0 2001:420::beef;
}
```
I'm able to start the dhcpv6 server and it started listening.

On the rc.conf I have the following:

```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_ifconfig_bge0="up"
ipv6_ifconfig_bge0="2001:420::a5a:bee1/120"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2001:420::a5a:bee1/120"
```
and I have enabled the dhcpd6 daemon as well.

The client get an IPv6 address but it gets on the /128 subnet rather than on the configured /120 subnet. 


```
2001:420::A5A:BEE0/128.
```

so I'm unable to ping the dhcp server from the client althoug they are back to back connected and the ping via link local is fine. I doubt if the pool configuration is wrong. can somebody help?

-Vijay


----------

